# Mad Bunny Pictures?



## Carolyn (Sep 3, 2004)

Got any mad bunny-face pictures?


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 3, 2004)

Pandemonium's usual tantrum:






Rose


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 3, 2004)

That'shysterical, Rose!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 3, 2004)

This picture, although you cannot hear it, is accompanied by a rather loud *THUMP!*


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 3, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> That'shysterical, Rose!




Hey, that's pretty mild for Pandemonium! She's just warming up!

lol

Rose


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 3, 2004)

*Elf Mommy wrote:*


> This picture, although you cannot hear it, is accompanied bya rather loud *THUMP!*


Yep, I can see she's got her tail raised. _ Jan


----------



## dreamgal042 (Sep 3, 2004)

I can hear the thump!!! oo i got to post this one again, its too cute not to =P


----------



## Loz n Ebony (Sep 7, 2004)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MOREMOREMORE!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 7, 2004)

Missy didn't like her picture being taken when she was doing her duty.


----------



## dreamgal042 (Sep 7, 2004)

Ivory doesnt pout very much...only when I firstput him back into his cage. He'd rather sit in his litterbox and justlook around...silly bunny..


----------



## Sarah (Sep 8, 2004)

Mella looks mighty annoyed in this one &amp; Paul is hiding his face.


----------



## Sarah (Sep 8, 2004)

Here they are conspiring against me--i can tell, a mother knows these things.


----------



## Sarah (Sep 8, 2004)

I've always thought Mella was sort of an evil genius, so annoying her is easy. She can be very fussy.

I love Pandemonium's picture. Pauly does that too. It's great that youactually got a picture of it. It looks like she wants to be soferocious, but those cute little teeth make it impossible.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 9, 2004)

Awww. How could these cute babies conspire against anything? Thethought would never enter their angelic little heads (hehehe)- Jan


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 9, 2004)

*Sarah wrote: *

I love Pandemonium's picture. Pauly does that too. It's great that youactually got a picture of it. It looks like she wants to be soferocious, but those cute little teeth make it impossible.


She does it ALL the time, so it was just a matter of standing in frontof the cage to make her mad, and then snapping the picture as she gotwarmed up. lol

The madder she gets (delay in feeding!!), the more her head turns over upside down.

Rose


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 17, 2005)

Bump for Zee.

* * * * *

Like this sort of stuff, Zee?? :wink:

-Carolyn


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 17, 2005)

This is MY cage!!!!


----------



## redhaze (Jul 17, 2005)

boy have i got a good one.... This is Jinglesthe daddy after his babies were born from pepper after i seperatedthem. he was mad!!!


----------



##  (Jul 17, 2005)

This was lightnings wayof saying Dont Touch Me , Nowayam I going back in that cage, giosh I sure miss that Tude !&lt; snif &gt;


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 17, 2005)

Tiny finally gave up being mad because he realized it was no use....




He wanted the comics....not this section...




And it had to be lined up just so....




What do you mean a HUMAN has to place it?

Peg


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 17, 2005)

:laugh:...these are hilarious!



> Here they are conspiring against me--i can tell, a mother knows these things.



I really laughed when I read that...!!


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 17, 2005)

Now my Buster ALWAYS looks mad, but Tucks, he doesn't have mean bone in his body...

I get these nasty looks almost on a DAILY basis from this one...

LMBO!

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 17, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


>



*YIKES!!!!* LOL..........he reminds me of the killer rabbit inthat Monty Python movie!! Forget about having a guard dog...this littleguy looks like he could scare off anything!


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 17, 2005)

Yeah, he can be quite intimidating at times...

He now chases Daytona, (my dog) out of a room!

LMBO!:laugh:

Little Monkeys!

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## la (Jul 17, 2005)

Hah. Your Buster looks identical to my Anakin.How cute. He doesn't yawn like that yet. Both of mine are pissy whenyou take pictures of them. I made a deal with Tiny B that I wouldn'ttake pictures of her in her cage, so half of the time when I get thecamera out she runs to her cage. 






^ Anakin ripping up the Sunday paper (that was fun to pick up!)





^ she wasn't too happy about that one.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 17, 2005)

WOW! :shock:

Look at those temper tantrums! :growl:

:laugh:

"Night of the Lepus" - Watch Out!

:shock2:

-Carolyn


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 17, 2005)

Do I have to do this again?...wait until I pee on his pillow! :nonono:


----------



## EEEM (Jul 17, 2005)

Harold was convinced the bag was after him.He just had to kill it! Bad Bag!






And here he is giving me the butt...








Judy says "Get that thing out of my face!"


----------



## ruka (Jul 17, 2005)

This pic reminds me of the one with the pancake on its head. It's allover the internet. For those of you who has never seen that pic, hereit is.


----------



## pamnock (Jul 17, 2005)

I've got to add Princess to this thread . . . (she wasNOT happy about being dressed up).


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 17, 2005)

Here's a not too happy Stanley. He didn't want to be put in his cage






Mad at the bag


----------



##  (Jul 17, 2005)

Everythime I seethis picture all I can thinkof is a sweetlittle girl all dressedand reay to go tochurch .






Pam I love the new Avatar !


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Jul 18, 2005)

These pictures are just too funny!

~.:*Kisses*:.~


----------



## tmdegenstien (Jul 18, 2005)

I don't think Polly has adjusted to having a camera in her face yet.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jul 18, 2005)

Here is mine!!!  This is Fae A.k.a The Grump Lord 

~Amy


----------



## naturestee (Jul 18, 2005)

Don't you dare come near my cage or I will thrash you till kingdom come!

You should have seen what Mocha did when we let them out in the bunny room together!:shock:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 18, 2005)

This is Millie, my bunny with attitude. She wasn't having any stroking that day!


----------



## dootsmom (Jul 18, 2005)

Lumpy....I disturbed him! He was eating my wallpaper.


----------



## FrenchLopGirl1280 (Jul 18, 2005)

heres my old rabbit that died a long time ago.Her name is coconut. She is really mad that I took her picture and shewanted to come out again to play for another 2hours.








Cleo


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

I'd really like to know where Tucker gets off giving *ME* a dirty look when _*HE*_ gets in trouble?!





-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 10, 2005)

Eli...












Spice:

_"Are you going to come save me now?"_


----------



## Lissa (Oct 10, 2005)

Lenci...


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Here is Apollo giving me looks that could kill. I was messing with him and rumpling his fur.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Norman looking aggravated. He was getting sick of the camera in his face.


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Koda was so mad I caught her flirting with Apollo.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 10, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Here is Apollo giving me looks that could kill. Iwas messing with him and rumpling his fur.
> 
> Tina


Haha! That's what I was doing to Lenci in the picture I posted.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 10, 2005)

I guess if you are doing grumpy pictures, you have to include sprite's yuck face.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

:shock2:

And I thought *I* had problems!



:laugh: :rofl: :laugh:



That _has_ to be as bad as it gets.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

MyBunnyBoys wrote:


> Eli...




:no: :no: :no: :no:

It's _really_ wrong you get Eli that ticked.

:no: :no: :no: :no:

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 11, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> :no: :no: :no: :no:
> 
> It's _really_ wrong you get Eli that ticked.
> 
> ...


I just stood on the other side of the fence! Eli was mad that I was notpetting him! But if I was in the run with him, I would not have beenable to get pictures! So you decide -- make Eli a little angry or nopictures? 

As for the first one, I was playing with his ears and generally annoying him while he tried to sleep. :angel:


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 11, 2005)

Haha, he had just gotten home, guess he wasn't too impressed with the picture taking!


----------



## JimD (Oct 11, 2005)

:shock:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 11, 2005)

Vaccuum MY cage, will YOU?


----------



## BunnyLover (Oct 11, 2005)

Oooo! Look at all the "Bunny Death Rays!" They just love you guys so much.:kiss:

Lissa


----------



## Shuu (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## sfritzp (Oct 11, 2005)

Shuu that is adorable! I didn't know a rabbit's tongue was that long!
All these buns are adorable! They are even cuter when they try to look mad!
Here's my Checkers being mad I was taking her picture and not FEEDING her...


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Oct 11, 2005)

This is Wrigley's leave me alone can't you see I'm eating expression...


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 11, 2005)

Hellooooooo cant you see I am BUSY??!!?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 12, 2005)

Aw, Wrigley is precious even when he's grumpy. He is so cute, I can't stand it!

Laura


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 12, 2005)

What!? No Thanksgiving Dinner?






Rainbows!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 12, 2005)

Ifinally found the REALLY mad picture of Spice!

_"You have exactly 5 seconds to either give me a treat or leave me alone!"_


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 12, 2005)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote: *


> Ifinally found the REALLY mad picture of Spice!
> 
> _"You have exactly 5 seconds to either give me a treat or leave me alone!"_





> that's a good one!


----------



## Alice (Oct 12, 2005)

What a great thread! Bunny yawn &amp; bunny tongue pix are the bestest! 

Here's Meat looking angry:


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 12, 2005)

I agree, this is a great thread! Awesome pictures!

Most of my 'tude pics are on my computer at home, but here's two showing Poco's 'tude toward Hef:


----------



## Lissa (Oct 12, 2005)

Hhahahah!:great:


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 12, 2005)

:laugh:LMBO BunnyMom!! Your quotes totally fit their actions. Sooo funny!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 12, 2005)

Those are great, BunnyMom!


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 12, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed them!

It's funny how when I had Jellybean, Poco was the young girl whoflirted with Hef constantly. She has these long eyelashesthat I swear she would bat at him every chance she got! AndJellybean just didn't want to be bothered with Hef. NowSkittles is the flirty girl and Poco has the "Don't bother me"attitude! I think she's jealous.


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 12, 2005)

Abby: Would you let me out? NOW!!






Dillon was a little irrate that his new Mommy had that darn flashy thing.


----------



## JimD (Oct 12, 2005)

Benji (aka "Stealthbunnie") in attack mode....


----------



## nose_twitch (Oct 12, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> What!? No Thanksgiving Dinner?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:rofl:

This picture is soooo funny. I want that rabbit.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 12, 2005)

I want my Thanksgiving Dinner....










Don't talk to me until I get my Turkey Dinner....






Rainbows!


----------



## Lissa (Oct 12, 2005)

Pet_Bunny, your bunny is sooooooo cute. :inlove:


----------



## nose_twitch (Oct 12, 2005)

I love all of these pictures! Now I'm going to try to get my bunny mad just so I can add to this.

(Just kidding)


----------



## Lissa (Oct 12, 2005)

*nose_twitch wrote:*


> I love all of these pictures! Now I'm going to tryto get my bunny mad just so I can add to this.
> 
> (Just kidding)


:shock:whoa lol


----------



## m.e. (Oct 12, 2005)

*"Get away from my woman."







Ms. 'Tude





*


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 12, 2005)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Pet_Bunny, your bunny is sooooooo cute. :inlove:


I agree!


----------



## Lissa (Oct 12, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> I want my Thanksgiving Dinner....


What breed is this?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 12, 2005)

*Lissa wrote: *


> What breed is this?


Pebbles is an agouti Netherland Dwarf.


----------



## BunnyLover (Oct 12, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *Lissa wrote: *
> 
> 
> > What breed is this?
> ...


Wow, scary. I was just going to say that. I guess I'm getting better withbreed recognition.

Lissa


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 12, 2005)

*BunnyLover wrote:*


> I was just going to say that. I guess I'm gettingbetter withbreed recognition.



Just weighed her.... 1.245 kg. that's 2 3/4 lbs.

Rainbows!


----------



## lop (Oct 12, 2005)

_i hate playing GIRLgames............Grrrrrrrr




_


----------



## Lissa (Oct 12, 2005)

*



Pet_Bunny wrote: 
Pebbles is an agouti Netherland Dwarf. 


Click to expand...

*
So cute!!


----------



## nose_twitch (Oct 12, 2005)

LOL, lop, you must have a very sweet and tolerant rabbit. That is so precious.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Oct 12, 2005)

Stanley's 'let me out now face':






I hate parsley


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 12, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> I hate parsley



hee hee - looks like he also hates Grass Mats?

____________
Nadia &amp; Cookie


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 13, 2005)

this isn't so much a mad picture, more like:

"i'm not going back inside the cage, you'll have to catch me"


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Oct 13, 2005)

i have a few- just wait for them all to load!





Imma bite your face daddy!








Get that camera out of my face!








This one always kinda freaked me out!








Look into my eyes!








REH-REH-REH








GET OUTTA MY CAGE!








DADDY!! ITS MY BIRTHDAY!! I WANT MORE THEN ONE!!






That Sebbie has some nurve... Cali's my girl! (aka Stealthbunnie)


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 13, 2005)

Pernod caught doing something she shouldn't!

Jan


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Oct 13, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


>






His eyes pop like WHOA!


----------



## sfritzp (Oct 13, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> OMGthis is priceless! Look at that face!
> "Oh - err - hello - Didn't expect you out here. What? What amI doing? Well - I'm just, just digging - that's all. Why am I diggingin the flower pot? Well, ahh - It's my nature, an instinct - Yeah -that's it - it's instinct - 'I am, therefore I dig'. What?Get OUT of the flower pot? Alright, no need to get in a tizzy - "


----------



##  (Oct 13, 2005)

Its My Ribbon Back Off !!!

Miss Lilly ,


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 14, 2005)

sfritzp - I love the comments lol!

Jan


----------



## curlygirl (Oct 16, 2005)

]http://www8.picturetrail.com/members/edit?p=8&amp;imgid=115332134','picture',500,330)]



[/url]

Can't you see that I'm eating?


----------



## Emmy-webby (Oct 17, 2005)

Stanley is such a star when facing the camera! 
What a sweetie. 

:inlove:

-K&amp;E


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 17, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> Its My Ribbon Back Off !!!
> 
> Miss Lilly ,





> Lol:laugh:Now that's one grumpy bunny!


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 17, 2005)

Here's a grumpy one:






Leave me in my maze mommy!


----------



## brimmhere (Oct 17, 2005)

*BunnyMom wrote: *


> I agree, this is a great thread! Awesome pictures!
> 
> Most of my 'tude pics are on my computer at home, but here's two showing Poco's 'tude toward Hef:


roflmbo roflmbo love it!!!!


----------



## stanleysmommy (Oct 17, 2005)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> *stanleysmommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I hate parsley
> ...


----------

